# New to the area/New to the forum



## sideliner (Mar 20, 2008)

Hello to all...... Justmoved here from south florida and wanted to make some new friends and fishing buddies. After reading the forum i see the fishing in this area is completely different from fishing in the south.I fished in the south almost every weekendand i am looking to get back at it. I have an assortment of tackle and rods (when ever my furntiure gets here) and fishing skills. If anyone is ever looking for someone to fish with or just looking for extra people to take a trip I"M YOUR MAN! Chipping in on the cost of things will not be a problem. I'm just looking toget my fish on. PM me. Until then TIGHTLINES

TB


----------

